# Detailing Tape offer



## blod (Nov 6, 2010)

After a long time away Ive got a car worth taking care of and cleaning again and came across this while looking for some bits and pieces.
I don't have any connection with the seller, just thought it was a cracking detail that would benefit people here.I understand this looks like a good old spam but really it's not.

3M Scotch Water Resistant Blue Automotive Masking Tape, 07898 - 38 mm x 50 m Roll: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

If this is against the rules, feel free to belt feed me some abuse, I'm a big boy and I can take it.
Enjoy
Blod


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blimey was a bargain at £20 yesterday but that's a steal

Take it that is the big pack anyway, says on description it's 1 roll lol


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

24 rolls per box. Very good value for money.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I seen this on a Facebook forum and there was offers on 19mm, 25mm and 38mm. What puts me off is that one definitely has a line to say 1 roll. To much of a risk for me.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> I seen this on a Facebook forum and there was offers on 19mm, 25mm and 38mm. What puts me off is that one definitely has a line to say 1 roll. To much of a risk for me.


Yeah it's putting me off too lol

The others definitely made it clear it was for the big box


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

You can always return to Amazon though I've done that before and it's free


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks like 1 roll, the shipping weight is only180g


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> Looks like 1 roll, the shipping weight is only180g


Agree, it seems to be 1 roll.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Expensive single roll at £90 lol


----------



## blod (Nov 6, 2010)

Look on Amazon's full site then at bottom of description states; 24 rolls per box. 
I've gone for it. Worth a punt really.
Blod


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

It does say 24 rolls per pack


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Has anybody contacted the seller to ask..


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

The item weight is 181g, the 19mm roll is £66.49 and item weight is 6kg.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I've took a punt based on the 24 per box line. Not a massive effort to return it if required. For a tenner it's worth a punt ... less than the cost of 3 pints!


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazon do have a bit of a track record of cancelling orders when they mess up with pricing.
Either 1 will arrive and have to get returned or they will cancel the orders.
i have ordered but not expecting 24 rolls to turn up


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> It does say 24 rolls per pack


Where does it say that?

Doesn't on my phone :/


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've highlighted the relevant part.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Weird how it don't work on the mobile site

I'll take a punt lol


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I think I'll give it a try, however amazon cancelled an order i placed on Tuesday for some Lego so we'll see!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Usually posted within 2-4 weeks, worth the wait


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

2-4 weeks to dispatch though.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


> Usually posted within 2-4 weeks, worth the wait


Ah man, beat me to it!!


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

have giving it a go, lets hope 48 rolls of the blue stuff turns up


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't bother me waiting, will be a nice surprise when it comes as I'll have forgot all about it

Couple of Swissvax goodies in the order too


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Ordered! Thanks op


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

All ordered .... lets hope it is 24 rolls!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

All sold out now..


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I take it you didn't read the item text then where it states "Includes 1 roll of water resistant masking tape."


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alfa male said:


> I take it you didn't read the item text then where it states "Includes 1 roll of water resistant masking tape."


It does on mobile but on a computer it says 24 rolls apparently

Ah well, worth the risk at £10 and if it's only 1 I'll send it back ..


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Kimo said:


> It does on mobile but on a computer it says 24 rolls apparently
> 
> Ah well, worth the risk at £10 and if it's only 1 I'll send it back ..


Fingers crossed for you that 24 rolls turn up, and I'll be kicking myself then for not buying this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, looks like they're going to honour this. My order hasn't been cancelled and is now due for shipping this weekend coming.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Lucky you, I did the wrong card so mines about 4-6 weeks delivery...oops!


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

They may well honour it ..... because it still may be one roll! Fingers crossed it's 24!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine just says expected next week or week after lol

Was worth a shot at least


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

No news as of yet, fingers crossed


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

My order shows delivery due 7th - 14th July. 
When I placed the order it showed 1 roll, now in the description shows 24 rolls per box


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My order showing -

'Dispatch estimate: Saturday, 4 July 2015 - Monday, 13 July 2015
Delivery estimate: Tuesday, 7 July 2015 - Tuesday, 14 July 2015'

24 rolls too


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah they've updated shipping weight too, so hopefully we'll all be happy in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Shipping weight has been updated as well as the original ad...£89.99! Per roll that's ermm expensive.

Also showing some in stock. Mine's not been dispatched yet and the dates are the same as above. Will see what happens Monday.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Just checked my account it says:
Not yet dispatched
Delivery estimate: Monday, 6 July 2015 - Monday, 13 July 2015

Will have to wait and see on Monday!


----------



## Penfold1984 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mine says 14th 2.... fingers crossed it will be 24 rolls... bloody bargain if so.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

phazer said:


> Shipping weight has been updated as well as the original ad...£89.99! Per roll that's ermm expensive.
> 
> Also showing some in stock.


That is indeed expensive but I noticed the supplier is no longer Amazon.

The same 24 roll box from 3M Direct is "only" £67.26.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Any of you guys actually received these roll/s yet ?


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

not me, delivery estimate;

Delivery estimate: Thursday, 9 July 2015 - Monday, 20 July 2015


----------



## Penfold1984 (Apr 6, 2015)

Just received the following email.....
______________________________________
We're still trying to obtain the following item you ordered on June 14 2015 (Order# .

* "3M Scotch Water Resistant Blue Automotive Masking Tape, 07898 - 38 mm x 50 m Roll, 24 Rolls per box"

We're awaiting a revised estimate from our supplier, and will email you as soon as we receive this information.

If you'd prefer to cancel the item, please visit Your Account on the link below:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Penfold1984 said:


> Just received the following email.....
> ______________________________________
> We're still trying to obtain the following item you ordered on June 14 2015 (Order# .
> 
> ...




I've just had this email too...we shall see if anything does actually arrive, to be honest I'd completely forgotton about them!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I put an email reminder on my amazon account for when they came back in stock - They're now listing it at ~£80


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

I spoke with their customer services this morning after recivening and email and after a lot of 'your order will be with you very soon' I finally got them to tell me it would be within the month but we will see about that!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

What have you got it for Shauna, are you wrapping your car? :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Penfold1984 said:


> Just received the following email.....
> ______________________________________
> We're still trying to obtain the following item you ordered on June 14 2015 (Order# .
> 
> ...




Yup same email here too


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I expect they can't renege on accepted orders so they will just never fulfil them in the hope that you cancel the order.

I had this a while back when I ordered a battery grip for my camera, the place had them listed about £70 cheaper than anywhere else, after I ordered they changed the ad to say zero stock. I got an email saying they were waiting on supply. I phoned them up and they said that Sony had no stock in the UK and there was a back-order from Japan and they never had a delivery estimate. I contacted Sony directly who confirmed that they had 10's in stock in UK warehouses for third party vendors and there was no uk stock issues. I contacted/confronted the camera shop with this info (copying the mail from Sony UK)and said I'd be contacting trading standards and surprisingly the order was despatched the next day! Weird considering they had no stock! The day after they had them relisted at the going market price!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you lot still not learnt
If an offer looks too good to be true... It probably isnt..

Just buy the tape from poundland. Does exactly the same job.
Why the **** do you want waterproof tape.. So you can leave it on because you were too ignorant to look at the weather forecast and now its raining. Or do you tape the clean bits up then wash it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Have you lot still not learnt
> If an offer looks too good to be true... It probably isnt..
> 
> Just buy the tape from poundland. Does exactly the same job.
> Why the **** do you want waterproof tape.. So you can leave it on because you were too ignorant to look at the weather forecast and now its raining. Or do you tape the clean bits up then wash it


24 rolls for a tenner of decent stuff and they don't take payment till items dispatched, worth a punt imo lol


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Possibly if you're machining your car with a polish which is "wet" it won't make the glue react and stick to the car? I don't think ignorance has anything to do with it


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Then dont put so much Polish on then 
LMFAO.
The ammount of people that start cleaning the car then find it rains is UNBELIEVABLE. Ignorance has a BIG part of it....

The cheap tape from poundland hates getting wet it just fall off. Even better that no residue to clean up


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

PMSL I stuck an order in as the price is good, not actually that bothered if it turns up or not. However, if I were to spend the same amount in Poundland I'd get just under 11 rolls of tape. This gets me 24....oh and it doesn't just get used on the cars 

Well worth a dabble on the off chance...no money will leave my account until dispatch.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmm poundland three rolls for a quid...


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Mmm poundland three rolls for a quid...


meh. you didn't say that before :thumb: still, if it works out great. Might just do a colour change on the car....


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Bit excessive to apply trim dressing mate. Try not using as much


----------



## Cjmcgrath (Sep 29, 2012)

If your wet sanding a panel that has say chrome work and you want to protect the chrome then yeh I would want waterproof tape so I know it's not going to come off until I decide. Rather than your cheap pound land stuff that only sticks if the surface if it is bone dry and you have to keep it in perfect conditions or it just falls apart. 
You get what you pay for.... And obviously a lot of people prefer a product that they can rely on.


----------



## Penfold1984 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello,

The price for '3M Scotch Water Resistant Blue Automotive Masking Tape, 07898 - 38 mm x 50 m Roll, 24 Rolls per box' (ASIN: B00200E1R6) was displayed incorrectly when you placed your order.

Despite our best efforts, with the millions of items available on our website, pricing errors can occasionally occur.

In our Conditions of Use and Sale (see Amazon.co.uk Help: Conditions of Use & Sale), we state that where an item's correct price is higher than our stated price, we will, at our discretion, cancel the order and notify you of that cancellation.

Your order has now been cancelled. If you still want to purchase this item, please place a new order which will be charged at the correct price, when we dispatch it to you.

We're sorry for any inconvenience caused and hope to see you again soon.

_________________
Oh well... looks like they are not honoring the incorrect pricing.


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Had my cancellation e-mail too.
I might e-mail them and see why it's taken them so long to realise the error. When I e-mailed them a fortnight ago, they made no reference to any price issue, jusy stock levels


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I got the same email today too..


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Same here, oh well it's worth a punt!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Same for me too


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

got one single roll delivered last week - on chat to them and they just want to refund/return


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No tape, no email


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not surprised by the outcome, but I am surprised it's taken 6 weeks to conclude this


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just had an email to say it'll arrive in 2 weeks ...


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Just had an email to say it'll arrive in 2 weeks ...


I had that 2/3 weeks ago. Let's see if you have better luck


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

adlem said:


> I had that 2/3 weeks ago. Let's see if you have better luck


I did but just got another lol


----------



## RossDC (Sep 8, 2015)

Just received my confirmation email to say it's been dispatched - result. 

25mm x 50m x 36 rolls. 
£20.47 delivered.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

RossDC said:


> Just received my confirmation email to say it's been dispatched - result.
> 
> 25mm x 50m x 36 rolls.
> £20.47 delivered.


I'd wait until you've received it before celebrating just in case


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope that you will let us all know if they turn up, will give the rest of us who had our orders cancelled grounds for a decent complaint!


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine turned up yesterday, all 36 rolls...


----------



## RossDC (Sep 8, 2015)

Mine turned up. One roll!

Sent it back for a full refund of course the next day.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

RossDC said:


> Mine turned up. One roll!
> 
> Sent it back for a full refund of course the next day.


That's an expensive roll of tape !!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

HarryHedgehog said:


> Mine turned up yesterday, all 36 rolls...





RossDC said:


> Mine turned up. One roll!
> 
> Sent it back for a full refund of course the next day.


Maybe the guys were hedging on some people keeping the single roll and it balancing out lol!


----------

